
Bid to Blacklist the DAO Attacker Moves Ahead - johnhenry
http://www.coindesk.com/miner-voting-points-to-success-of-ethereum-soft-fork-to-blacklist-the-dao/
======
johnhenry
I'm really against adding a blacklisting mechanism to Ethereum. Are there any
communities out there that want to hard fork the code as it is and move on to
a less draconian governance system? If not, should I start one?

~~~
zekevermillion
What governance method would you propose?

